# How to hang a finnex fugeray planted plus



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm sure you could run a thiner wire through the Chanel the legs slide into


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

Someone on here replaced the screws on the sides with eye bolts. I can't find the thread.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

A guy used these to hang his led but I don't know what they are or where to find them....


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

shift said:


> I'm sure you could run a thiner wire through the Chanel the legs slide into


Ya I was thinking about doing that but I'm concerned if I bump into it or something, it might go swimming. Do you know what that metal bracket is I posted above?


----------



## BHark (May 11, 2012)

This is mine, per the suggestion of another member. Eye bolts.


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

greaser84 said:


> View attachment 286370
> 
> 
> 
> A guy used these to hang his led but I don't know what they are or where to find them....


Hit up BeachBum2012 for those. If he is still lurking around he might be able to make you a set. They work great. As for what they are made of I don't know exactly. They bend very easily. 
I also decided to just make a shelf above my tank, supported by two large L brackets which I hung the bits of chain from on the ends. I used s hooks to be able to raise and lower it depending on my needs. 

Good luck!


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

BHark said:


> This is mine, per the suggestion of another member. Eye bolts.


Did you have to drill a hole for those eye bolts?


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

KribsDirect said:


> Hit up BeachBum2012 for those. If he is still lurking around he might be able to make you a set. They work great. As for what they are made of I don't know exactly. They bend very easily.
> I also decided to just make a shelf above my tank, supported by two large L brackets which I hung the bits of chain from on the ends. I used s hooks to be able to raise and lower it depending on my needs.
> 
> Good luck!


Did you buy yours from beachbum2012?


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Yea I bought mine from him.


----------

